# Sage Gateshead



## Canoman1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Does anyone know a decent spot to overnight when visiting the Sage? I notice they have a car park right next to it that allows parking up till 6am from the previous night, has anyone overnighted there?

Cheers


----------



## Canoman1 (Oct 11, 2016)

*more info*

Just had a reply from the Sage saying although there are no facilities it is ok to sleep in the car park.
So...
Drink
Gig
Drink
Sleep 
all in one place,
Nice!


----------



## Foolonthehill (Oct 11, 2016)

I spent a night in that car park a year or so ago. It was not the most relaxed or quietest of nights, but there was no problem from officialdom regards parking overnight at the time.


----------



## Gnomus (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi
Have looked at the car park beside the Hub cycling café which is just over the bridge from the sage 
and then a couple of hundred yards down river. There is a stop for the yellow bus which can get you into town.


----------



## Canoman1 (Oct 16, 2016)

*We stayed*

It was peaceful, the trains stop at about 11 pm, we didnt hear any after that but this would make it sunday morning, maybe they run through the week? Heard the odd police siren but that was it.
Cost us £4.50 in parking which for an overnight in the centre of Newcastle is pretty good!
We would definately stay there again.


----------



## ScamperVan (Oct 17, 2016)

Canoman1 said:


> Cost us £4.50 in parking which for an overnight in the centre of Newcastle is pretty good!
> View attachment 47486



That's cheaper than the Metro fare would be for us, and far, far cheaper than taxis!!:cool1:


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 17, 2016)

Canoman1 said:


> It was peaceful, the trains stop at about 11 pm, we didnt hear any after that but this would make it sunday morning, maybe they run through the week? Heard the odd police siren but that was it.
> Cost us £4.50 in parking which for an overnight in the centre of Newcastle is pretty good!
> We would definately stay there again.
> 
> View attachment 47486



Thanks for the info and feedback. I've added this to the Wild Camp POIs


----------



## Canoman1 (Oct 18, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> Thanks for the info and feedback. I've added this to the Wild Camp POIs


Just one note of caution, there are two car parks atvthe sage, tge one to use is the one up the ramp behind the sage, the other is council managed and off limits!


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 18, 2016)

That's the one I have added to the POIs ...


----------

